# Belt Pouches - Part Deux



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

_Firstly, and most important, the leather worker in Cumbria has gone to considerable effort to make direct contact with me







, they had been e-mailing but I wasn't getting them







. Communication now firmly established and an order placed







. I have 'pinched' two images included in the e-mail (see below) and will post a review asap._

*On to a review of the most recent arrival* .....

A belt pouch from China ....










.... and in direct comparison with the one from the USA



















.... definitely much closer to what I had in mind. 2cm narrower and 1cm shorter makes a lot of difference.

The finish is obviously 'commercial' and to a good standard, the material a much thinner and more pliable leather than that of the USA pouch. The leather forming the inner back of the pouch appears to be lined with a thin layer of a dense foam material - presumably to protect against scratching. Oddly the leather of the front piece is unlined







.

There is also a reinforced hole to attach a chain or cord, though I have nothing fine enough at the moment. What I do like is that the press stud is to the flap and so there is no metal in contact with the watch.

Getting the pocket watch out of the pouch is a little fiddly, so I am also going to experiment with a small leather 'tab' attached to the ring to see if that helps.

First impressions favourable - Small, neat and very presentable - suitable to try out at work.

_*Forthcoming attraction* ............. the images borrowed from the Cumbrian leatherworker's e-mail_



















Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You not gonna wear em all same time









I like the last one!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I assume the hole is for a watch chain to connect to. This would also aid in getting the watch out. And maybe if the back face is foam lined you should put the watch in with the face that way? Would probably be more natural when you read the time anyway.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd be interested in the "Cumbrian" too - depending on price of course... 

Will it come in black..?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

An update on the comparison of watch pouches.

I received two specimen pouches from Cumria to evaluate. One was too small for the Molnija's I have, the other too large. The key thing here is that they were to evaluate and to return with comment and suggestion.

The process is on-going and I intend to send my recommendations and request before the week-end. To make the process easier I shall also send a Molnija (and the Chinese pouch), so they can 'feel' what is needed.

In use the Chinese *design* has proved to be first rate







- which is more than can be said for the materials/workmanship







.

The belt loop and flap retainer are one piece of leather which is sewn down to the back of the pouch.

I caught the pouch against the arm of an office chair, _the result was quite amazing_


















The belt loop tore like perforated paper along the line of stiching !!!!!!!!!!!!


















Too many stitches, too close together, or poor quality material ?










Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ouch!


----------

